

Startup recruiting trends - bkoa

Are small- to mid-size startups generally changing how they do recruitment? I am a student who has interned at a fairly well-known yet small company before, and during my search for something similar this year, people seem to genuinely think that that experience is really valuable. I pretty much always get several rounds of interviews, but even after acing them in half the allotted time and getting along well with the interviewer, I simply get automated emails indicating they wouldn&#x27;t like to continue with the interview process. The only explanation I can think of is that the field of applicants is so deep that they can pick and choose from vastly overqualified candidates (although I would still be confused at their initial enthusiasm about my past experience). Is startup recruiting now getting just as competitive as the big tech companies, or is there something else I&#x27;m missing? Are startups doing hundreds of interviews to fill 1 or 2 positions?
======
JSeymourATL
Very often start-up execs are still learning their own way. Especially when it
comes to a critical new hire, they might not know what they really need or
want in one person. If you really want that job-- don't accept the automated
blow-off. Put your Sales Hat on, figure it out.

------
calcsam
Emailing your interviewers to ask for more deep feedback is probably more
helpful than asking HN...

